# what is this tool



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I found this in the bottom of a auction box.gonna try to post pics


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Nut splitter.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. Well worth the 5.00 I think!! Especially since it is a KD brand!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That one was too easy. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=k-d+715&sourceid=silk&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I was going to say a nut splitter or a do it your self vasectomy kit; a nut splitter in either case....


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

I didn't know these things existed. I'm glad I read this thread!

Chris


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

No its not a nut splitter its a nut cracker lol.

Can be used on threaded nut, hazel nuts, but dont let your woman know where it is to keep some other nuts safe.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The nut crackers have their place and have save the bacon for me on occasion. The biggest problem I have is a lot of the nuts are obstructed too much to utilize the cracker/splitter.

Another trick that I have used extensively that works well for me: I use a center punch (fairly sharp and stout) and center punch the nut on its flats. Don't try to skew it to try to loosen the nut, but straight into each of the flats that you can reach. Small/medium size nuts (1/2-13 or so) can get two center punches per flat, and even more punches on the bigger ones. Old timer showed me the truck; I was skeptical...but it works great for my old junk. Works almost as good as the fire-wrench, but less potential damage to surrounding stuff and almost everyone owns a center punch.

73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had a nut splitter 25 years, I've used it a few times about 25 years ago. 
- if the nut cracker fits almost any other method can reach
- low grade nuts kind of smear and mash apart enough the right size socket doesn't fit but not enough to fall apart
- if you care to actually split the nut a grinder usually works faster


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

If your good with a cutting torch one can cut the nut off and not damage the threads at all.


----------

